
On the Visual Weariness of the Web - jasim
https://modus.medium.com/on-the-visual-weariness-of-the-web-8af1c969ce73
======
cryptofistMonk
There might be a few websites that could get away with this, but for the vast
majority usability is king. If I can't quickly navigate, find what I need, and
read your site - what's the point?

